# WIP Imperial Fists



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah my old nemesis Yellow. That guy is a jerk. He doesn't coat even, he shows his undercoat, he is difficult to maintain consistent coloring. I pretty much hate him and everything he stands for.....so I decided to paint an Imperial Fists Army (HAH that will show them!!). 

Attached are some pics of my command squad. I started painting the army using the GW spray gun:

GW Skull White Primer - Illiandan Darksun Foundation Sprayed - Golden Yellow Sprayed - Golden Yellow touch up

The spray gun is a little bit of a pain in the ass. It is just way to much set up and clean time to try and make much use out of it. After a recommendation on a 40k podcast I tried Montana Gold Spray paint. It works well. This squad was painted:

GW Skull White Primer - Montana Gold Mango Spray - Golden yellow brush coat

I was very happy with it, and will continue to use that technique for the rest of the army. Some other notes:

Washed in Gryphon Sephora, highlighted in Sunburst Yellow.
Lightning effects are Blood Red under Blazing Orange, under Golden Yellow
The shields are a resin cast for Salamanders that I converted to use the lightning pattern
The bases are a plastic cast which allows me to weight them unlike resin
The banner was hand painted, I am particularly proud of that as I am not much of a brush artist

I am keeping a running tally of the army on my blog.

Elysian (or Rix on the Blog)


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Your banner is great. keep it up.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

It's been a year but I have kept at my Imperial Fists. So far I have finished my half company (which was my orginal goal), and have moved on to some attachments. I'll start with reposting pictures of my Command squad, as I have improved my pics.

Rix


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Continuing on to my tactical squads, I have three:

1st Squad

Led by Sergeant Quintus Decius Natta

1st Squad is a ten man tactical squad with a meltagun and a multi-melta. The Sgt is armed with a power weapon, a pistol, and meltabombs. They are my run and gun squad, meant to take the fight to the enemy. I designed them specifically to not combat squad, so I didn't want my heavy weapon choice to weigh down the rest of the squad. As such, I took the cheapest close range option. I like them in close combat, but facing a big heavy vehicle I have no problem planting them and unleashing some multi-melta terror. This is my most aggressive tactical squad.

2nd Squad

Led by Sergeant Titus Decius Calidus

2nd Squad is a ten man tactical squad with a melta-gun and a missile launcher. The Sgt has a power fist and a bolt pistol. This is my mid range tactical squad. The missile launcher is a great option to keep back in a combat squad and direct firepower toward a transport. The power fist meltagun combat squad is a great hunter killer team. I use them as a do everything squad, as they have no problem pushing toward the enemy or staying back and shooting.
You may notice a slightly muted hue of yellow compared to the 1st squad. This was one of my origianl two squads and my basecoating technique changed.

6th Squad

Led by Sergeant Aulus Decius Severus.

6th Squad is a ten man tactical squad with a plasma gun and a lascannon. The Sgt is armed with a power weapon, bolt pistol, and meltabombs. This is my fire support tactical squad. They are typically combat squadded, with the weapons held back. I honestly don'e like the power weapon on the Sgt, but I was trying to save points as this is my most expensive of my three tactical squads. This is my most defensive squad.

Like 2nd Squad, this has a muted yellow hue that I improved later (this actually was my first Imperial Fist squad ever).

Tactics
I typically run with two tactical squads in a 1500-1850 army. They allow me to have at a minimum 2-4 troop choices for objective games. Depending on my army list I use them to shore up where I think the rest of my army is weak. In one army list I have deep striking terminators and drop podding dreadnoughts, so I use 2nd squad and 6th squad to provide covering fire. In one list I use devastator and sternguard in a firing line so I use 1st and 2nd squads as a light counter-charge unit.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, I really like these and I generally don't like imperial fists. Definitely worth some rep if you ask me.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work  its nice to see another Imperial Fists WIP up, +rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking good. like the free hand on the banner and those pizza slice shields are awesome 

+Rep

Rev


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Continuing on with my army the last two squads for my half-company were the devastator and assault squads.

7th Squad

Led By Sergeant Gnaeus Decius Corvinus

7th Squad is a ten man Assault Squad in jump packs armed with two flamers. The Sgt has a set of lightning claws. To be honest I have never fielded this unit well. When I deep strike they keep getting rocked before I can make up my points, when they walk on the board they don't seem to have the stopping power. I still have hope for them, but right now they are riding the pine till I see a need for them. They are equipped to handle horde armies and I rarely play against them, so that is probably a big factor.


10th Squad

Led by Sergeant Lucius Decius Malleolus

10th Squad is a 10 man devastator squad armed with two lascannons and two missile launchers. The Sgt comes as is with a bolt pistol and a chainsword. At full strength the ten man squad can combat squad down and split fire. Unfortunately they are just way to expensive for that. Honestly I think this is a hideously overcosted unit, and I think GW costed devastators out of a decent list. They are a survivable firebase, but there are so many more efficient choices. I use them when I NEED supporting fire in an army and my elite slots are full. In the end, they are part of my half company soooo I'm glad I have them, but I don't plan on using them to often.

The shoulder pads are Genesis chapter with the triangle inside dremeled off. I am not sure why GW doesn't have a mold for a devastator squad. The only trick to it is trying to round the metal off after you grind down the triangle otherwise it gives the shoulder pad a flat look.

Rix


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

they are clean and crisp.. but i feel like you dont have enough colours. you need to add some boltgun metal and bone colours to the skulls/weapons and maybe give them green or blue eyes something to break up the red.

otherwise there isnt enough contrast and colours.

also clean up the mold lines


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Quick update, my 4 Rhinos and 2 Droppods. I need to get around to buying a third Droppod, but I'm not in a hurry. The Squad Markings on the Rhinos were done with a ruler and an India ink pen, then filled in with the paint.

Rix


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Azwraith said:


> they are clean and crisp.. but i feel like you dont have enough colours. you need to add some boltgun metal and bone colours to the skulls/weapons and maybe give them green or blue eyes something to break up the red.
> 
> otherwise there isnt enough contrast and colours.
> 
> also clean up the mold lines


Thanks for the suggestions. One of the things I noticed is that all of my close ups are of my SGTs so the red eyes looks out of place with them. I struggled with switching to blue on the red helmet, but left alone for now. On the regular marines I think it looks better.

I tried to minimize color on the army as a whole as I didn't want to many distractions at the 3 foot view. In some of my other squads (that I haven't taken pictures of yet) there is a little more variety in the accessory colors.

Rix


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Next up is my HQ, Captain Marcus Decius Regulus.

Captain Decius leads from the front...period. He is a Lysander counts-as. I spent a fair amount of time drilling out the bare head (since all of my marines wear their damn helmets). I liked him with my command squad, but I will most likely be letting him lead a group of assault terminators when I get up enough scratch to put that unit together. He is my favorite HQ option, I have put some librarians together, but I just have a tough time fielding the Fists without stubborn.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

OK Keeping it going. Next my scouts. The The 14th Induction Squad (Attached), lead by Sergeant Appius Salvia Seneca.

This was my first deviation from the standard color scheme. I love the yellow of Imperial Fists, in my mind they walk into battle like knights, daring foes to strike against them. Scouts on the other hand, most definitely do not. I kept the shoulder pads yellow with the idea that they could be covered with the camo cloaks. This became a little problematic with the models that don't have the cloak, but either way I still like it.

The model is base coated with Adeptus Battlegrey, I actually got to use my GW spray gun. The model is then heavily drybrushed with fortress grey, it gives it a gritty, dirty feel. For the camo pattern I then paint my splotches with Shadow Grey and then give it the dots with Chaos Black. I don't know why but the two dots together just work. I picked it up from a GW article and I really liked it.

Tactically this is my cheap objective holder squad. The camo cloaks combined with a bolstered defense ruin (a la Lysander) means they have a 2+ invulnerable. They can assist with some shooting downrange, although I don't expect much out of the sniper rifles. The only problem that I have is they are pretty worthless stuck on their own, if they get charged they are done. I try and keep a counter charge unit around them to make sure they don't get wiped.

Rix


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

As you could tell many of my pictures are from models that I have already finished and am just now getting around to taking pictures of. I just recently finished my Land Speeder Storm, and took pictures as I progressed.

My Land Speeder Storm was added as a transport for my scouts. I like the vehicle because I find that it is very versatile:
-Cheap, fast moving multi-melta
-Fastest way to move a troop unit across the board
-Can outflank, with our without scouts
-Can deliver scouts fro an "Alpha Strike"

I particularly like the "Alpha Strike". If going first, you use you scout move to bring a scout squad within 12 inches of a scary vehicle. On first turn you disembark 2", Move 6", and then assault 6" to the vehicle. Since the vehicle hasn't moved, the attacks auto hit. Combined with a meltabomb or powerfist Sgt, and you have the capability of burning a land raider before the game really starts.

I decided to magnetize the models in the back, so when the troops disembark it shows on the model. While I was at it I decided to magnetize the weapon also. As with the other scouts they were all converted to have helmeted heads since I HATE the look of the bare headed scouts. All put together:



















At this point let me say that this is one of my favorite models GW produces. It looks like a cross between a sports car and a pickup truck. Overall I just really like the lines, and they way the passengers look inside. Continuing on, without the passengers:










As you can see magnets were added in the passenger compartment. Magnets were added to the passengers as well:










All of the models were given a coat of Adeptus Battlegrey from the GW spray gun:










At this point I went to work on the passengers. Fortress Grey drybrush on all of the clothing (excluding the helmet), Iyanden Darksun basecoat on the shoulders. Chaos Black on the guns and boots:










Then the details on the models. 2-3 coats of Golden Yellow on the shoulder followed by a highlight of Sunburst Yellow. Shadow Grey for the Camo Splotches, then two dots of Chaos scattered around. Boltgun on the metal parts. A mix of 50/50 Red Gore/Codex Grey for the muted red visors. Viola:










I repeated the process on the two vehicle crew. I then went to work on the speeder. I with how to do the camo, pattern. In the end I looked at old woodland HMMWVs compared to the woodland camo patterns that troops wore. What I found was that vehicle patters tended to be larger, and less splotchy and more sweeps of color that wrapped around the vehicle. With that I went for broke and just started putting on color till I thought it was right. Shadow Grey and Fortress Grey was all that I used. I added a wash of Badab Black, a couple of muted red details, and the results are:














































Like I said before, this is one of my favorite models in the GW line. I was very happy with the paint job as well. I find that if I put bother the scouts or the vehicle in some ruin terrain, it does the perfect job of blending right in.

Rix


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Love what you have done with the Lysander model, and the camo on the scouts and landspeeder are great too :good:


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

My Ironclad Dreadnought:

Honored Brother Gaius Decius Avitus









I have had a love hate relationship with my dreadnought. First I tried to outfit him with two close combat weapons and do the slow walk across the field...he typically died. Then I tried to give him some shooting weapons and let him hang out backfield.....he was typically ignored. I tried benching him and found I really could have used him for some counter assault punch. After trial and error the basics that I have found is that he scares units away from a week flank, he is scary when he is unexpectedly close to you, but he will always be outmaneuvered. Currently he is part of a drop podding force I am working with. The double close combat weapons works well because there is an under-slung meltagun to use after dropping, but he still has two close combat weapons in case one gets blown off.










Modeling wise, this was my first magnetized model. I was very happy with the results. It allows me to switch out weapon kits at will, drop off arms based on damage results and also gives me the options to give him some interesting poses:









Rix


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice dreadnought rixnor, I can't help but feel it need a little shading/washes, you pull the flat colour off on the infantry but the vehicles look a bit plain. I'd suggest either Devlan mud or gryphone sepia, I don't know of any other companys inks, maybe someone else can shine some light on that area.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

warsmith7752 said:


> Very nice dreadnought rixnor, I can't help but feel it need a little shading/washes, you pull the flat colour off on the infantry but the vehicles look a bit plain. I'd suggest either Devlan mud or gryphone sepia, I don't know of any other companys inks, maybe someone else can shine some light on that area.


hmmmm, the interesting thing is that all of my yellow models are washed in gryphone sepia. I think its great that it is subtle enough to be overlooked on my infantry, I was definitely going for a bright and clean look. You are probably confirming something I have thought about my dreadnought for a while, it does not have enough colors. I was thinking of doing a red check pattern on a shinguard or possibly the shoulders. Either way I think it would draw the eyes away from the large flat areas.

Rix


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

My Sternguard Squad:
Roma Irae (Rome's Wrath)









Led by Veteran Sergeant Minius Octavia Galeo









Simply stated: I fell in love with the MK III armor kit from forgeworld. What a great way to single out a squad as something special. I bought the kit almost immediately. At the time I was working with adding a sternguard squad to my list so it seemed like a natural fit. With such cheap combi-weapon options I figured I would use one of them, but I was not sure which. To keep my options open I went with Chapterhouse studios magnetizable combi-weapon kit.










It works pretty well, but be warned, the pieces are a tight fit. After painting they become even tougher to fit together. I also used the new Imperial Fists chapter shoulder bit, I had been using the older kit previously so this made them stand out even more. One thing that may be obvious to you is the chapter icon on the wrong shoulder. I had initially assembled them with the chapter icon on the left shoulder and the bulkier MK III shoulder on the right shoulder....it just didn't seem right. Just from the way they stand when aiming down their weapons the left shoulder needs to look bulkier or it just seems off. I swapped the shoulders with the thought that like the terminators the veteran squads would wear the chapter symbol on the other arm. OK not by the codex but whatever it still looks better.










I play them a couple of different ways. First as a sternguard squad I usually equip them with combi-meltas. They become a pretty typical firring line, able to lay down some effective fire with the special ammo. Usually Kraken for ranged and Vengance for some close in fighting. If placed correctly they become a threat to passing vehicles with a melta salvo. The Sgt has a bolter (so he can still use the special ammo) and a lightning claw. The claw is a little cheaper than a power fist, but for the point cost and the one-handed nature, better than a power weapon.

With my current list, though, I drop the Sgt and use them as a command squad. I had dropped my sternguard from my primary list for Terminators and was sad to not field the models. At the same time I started playing with a gunline style command squad. It seemed a natural fit. I equip them with plasma rifles, the combi-plasma becomes a counts-as but since they are not used anywhere else it works. The synergy with the apothecary is nice as he greatly increasing the survivability of rapid firring plasma rifles. They have a drop pod and they typically come in against high armor infantry. It works very well against recently deep struck terminators or a deathstar unit moving in to assault.

Rix


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the "old school" stern...


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Been hard at work finishing up my army. I think I am just a couple models away from packing up my paint brush for a while. It's starting to feel more and more like work. But what kind of respectable codex player would I be without at least one terminator squad:

The Scourge of The Vengeful Spirit









Led by Sergeant Volero Octavia Canus









Try as I might I couldn't escape the efficient killing power of the Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield Terminator Assault squad. There are few squads that can match its killing power and survivability and none at the super cheap 200 point cost. I'm still learning how to use them best. Generally they deep strike in, find something and kill it, but rarely move on to anything else. That is probably mostly because my sparring partner favors lots of cheap troop choices over deathstar units.

They are modeled with the Chapterhouse Studio's salamander shield that I have used before and the forge world shoulder pads. No big changes to the way that I painted them, but my one piece of advise is to keep the shield arm off till the last second. It masks the spray paint and forces some odd angles on the brushes.

I tried to individualize my model with a pseudo heraldry shield and crotch plate. Figured I would add some color.




































Rix


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work, good to see an IF log up.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

So with the completion of my last drop pod, I decided to do a full layout.



















A have a couple of lists that I am tweaking, but baring a couple of extra vehicles I think I am mostly done. My original goal with this army was a half company (3 tac, 1 assault, 1 dev, 1 dread, command squad and transports), so I call it a victory.

One note: It's a lot harder to take good pictures of an entire army. I think it's just the lighting. I have a decent setup for small models or squads, but laying everything out is another beast entirely.

Rix


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW. I repped you for this at the beginning and i'll rep you again now you've reached the end! You deserve rep just for completing a goal.

I love all of the things you've done with this army: the terminators and the sternguard and that angry ironclad dreadnought! haha

That's an impressive force, I hope to get there with my Space Wolves one day 

What's next?

Rev


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work,looking well smart!! :wink:


----------

